# Has Anyone Given Their Week Back To Glenmore Sands?



## beachsands (Sep 4, 2012)

I have gotten into the restaurant business over the last 10 years and I no longer have the time to do the timeshare rat race. I thought i read somewhere that some of these SA's will take the timeshare weeks back.

Has anyone tried this with Glenmore Sands? Is there any way they can put a black mark on your credit rating. In this day of computerization and international agreements between nations, i feel that's a legitimate concern.

Thanks for any info,

Joel


----------



## magiroux (Sep 6, 2012)

I transferred back my week in April 2012  

They are very agreeable to taking weeks back providing your levies are up to date. Contact Debbie and she will tell you exactly how to proceed and will take care of everything.

Keep in mind that GS deposits into RCI a year in advance, without levies being paid. You may have wait another year to pay levies (without receiving an RCI deposit)before they can send you the transfer paperwork.


----------



## dundey (Oct 7, 2012)

They took mine back about a year ago without any issue.
Glenmore is a small well run resort and will be able to rent or resell the week.  They were happy to have it, just needed to do some paperwork.

I've also sold a Glenmore week in the past through Cape Escapes but wanted to just get rid of the latest one quickly and Debbie did just that!


----------

